# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Në kërkim të romancës >  Kush dashuron më shumë mashkulli apo femra?!

## Doc_ERI

Kush mendoni se esht ne gjendje te jape me shum dashuri ne nje lidhje mashkulli apo femra ???!!! Kjo do krijoje pak debate mes jush po mundohuni te jepni pergjigje drejt jo sipas interesit  :buzeqeshje: ))

----------


## YaSmiN

Mendoj se mashkulli.Varet ndonjehere.Por me shume mashkulli.

----------


## BaBa

> Mendoj se mashkulli.Varet ndonjehere.Por me shume mashkulli.



Po e gjete i ke ran pikes  :ngerdheshje: 



PS:  mashkulli mashkulli dashuron  :perqeshje: 


BABA: Shkrihet tu qesh se afer o njana qe ka ran mrena LOL

----------


## e panjohura

Nese eshte dashuri reciproke ateher nuk do thoja qe ka dallim te madh por femra e perjeton pak me ndryshe kurse mashkulli nga te veteqenit mashkull eshte pak me i terhjekun kinse nuk eshte aq shum i dhanur pas atij perjetimi DASHURI
e panjohura

----------


## elbasanlliu_20

mashkulli dashuron ma shum dhe kjo gje esht e sigurt!!!

----------


## e panjohura

ani more dashuro askush nuk ta ndal veq thuaje realitetin 

e panjohura

----------


## BEHARI

femrat dhe mashkujt dashurojn nje soj!
por mashkulli shquhet per ma besnik!

----------


## elbasanlliu_20

> ani more dashuro askush nuk ta ndal veq thuaje realitetin 
> 
> e panjohura


e di qe ste ndalon kush te dashurosh po ka raste qe sdashuron dot ashtu sic do.pastaj un realitetin po them qe meshkujt dashurojm me shum!

----------


## e panjohura

> femrat dhe mashkujt dashurojn nje soj!
> por mashkulli shquhet per ma besnik!




KURR NUK MUND TE JET E VERTET KJO E THEM ME PLOT SINQERITET....

e panjohura

----------


## BEHARI

> KURR NUK MUND TE JET E VERTET KJO E THEM ME PLOT SINQERITET....
> 
> e panjohura


e prisja reagimin tend!
nga qe dukesh nje vajze me shum siqeritet!
por duhet pranu se fenomeni eksiston ne te dy anet,dhe femrat jane ato qe kan kriju probleme me shume!

----------


## elbasanlliu_20

behar ime ja fute kot fare se vetem mashkulli nuk mund te shquhet per besnikeri.jam vet mashkull dhe e di shum mire se sa e veshtir mund te jet per nje mashkull te jet besnik.ose me mire te themi qe per sa koh zgjat besnikeria.me duhet te them qe nuk zhgjat per shum kohe.femrat jan me besnike kur dashurojn.

----------


## JaCk_DaniELs

Femra Dashuron me shum se mashkulli sepse mashkulli mendon per nji femer tjeter kurse femra mendon vetem per nje mashkull.

----------


## e panjohura

I nderuar shum rrall mund te hasesh ne realitet por ju jeni nje realist qe meritoni lavdata jo pse e mbrojtet dinjitetin ton por pse e the at qe njemend qendron.

----------


## 100% BRUNE-BABY

Zakonisht per ju meshkujt thone se nuk keni ndjenja!
Une nuk mendoj ashtu!
Dhe ju njerez jeni ne fund te fundit dhe mendoj se nuk jeni te gjithe njesoj!
Ne femrat kemi dicka se ne shumivcen e rasteve kur duam dike biem me koke e kembe brenda!

----------


## Jimmi_1978

Nuk e di cila eshte njesia matese e dashurise sepse po ta dija do ta tregoja edhe sasine e dashurise por nese nuk flasim me shifra atehere mendoj qe kjo varet nga personi. Ne pergjithesi eshte e njejte si te mashkulli ashtu edhe te femra, por mashkulli e shfaq me pak ndersa femrat shprehen me hapur per ndjenjat e tyre.

----------


## SKUTHI

Sipas meje femrat jane ato qe dashurojne me shume por jane dhe ato qe te harrojne me shpejt

----------


## e panjohura

> Sipas meje femrat jane ato qe dashurojne me shume por jane dhe ato qe te harrojne me shpejt



Un prap do replikoj por te them qe nuk eshte e vertet qe femra harron shpejt...Ndoshta nuk eshte e tepert te them nje realitet qe te bindi qe shumica veprojn ne kete menyr.
I kishte vdek njerit gruaja dhe kur e vorrosen ai filloi ne mbramje te qaj e te rrenkoj aq dhimbshem qe tokes i vinte rand.Nje burr qe ishte pran tij i tha;Po ngadal more burr se kurr nuk kam pa burr qe qan aq shum per grua si ty po ngadale se i gjendet rendi po ndoshta si at qe e ke dasht se marresh ama fati eshte i till!Ky burri ju kthya dhe tha:''MORE PO QAJ PER SANTE SE NESER I GJINDET QARJA"Qe pra cili harron me shpejt.
e panjohura

----------


## SKUTHI

> Un prap do replikoj por te them qe nuk eshte e vertet qe femra harron shpejt...Ndoshta nuk eshte e tepert te them nje realitet qe te bindi qe shumica veprojn ne kete menyr.
> I kishte vdek njerit gruaja dhe kur e vorrosen ai filloi ne mbramje te qaj e te rrenkoj aq dhimbshem qe tokes i vinte rand.Nje burr qe ishte pran tij i tha;Po ngadal more burr se kurr nuk kam pa burr qe qan aq shum per grua si ty po ngadale se i gjendet rendi po ndoshta si at qe e ke dasht se marresh ama fati eshte i till!Ky burri ju kthya dhe tha:''MORE PO QAJ PER SANTE SE NESER I GJINDET QARJA"Qe pra cili harron me shpejt.
> e panjohura



A nuk te duket si perralle me mbret kjo..pastaj ky eshte nje rast specifik nuk do te thote asgje.

----------


## _DANIELA_

Per keto gjera nuk ka receta.Per mua dashurojne te dyja palet.
Ne rastin tim dashuria nga te dyja palet eshte ne nje shkalle.

----------


## bebushja

dashurojn te dy palet :buzeqeshje: 
varet dhe nga ajo kush eshte me shum i dashuruar
varet,,,rasti nuk i ngjan rastit
te pershendes ERI :buzeqeshje:

----------

